# Use of "report to Mod"



## Donut (28 Aug 2007)

I recently noted a potential problem with the "report to mod" button:

A member posted several questions that had come up several hundred (thousand?) times in the past...drug use and prescription eyewear.

I pointed the lad towards the search function, and then hit the "report to mod" button to get it locked and merged to limit Mike's bandwidth useage with the usual replies.  It was rejected initially because I'd posted only seconds ago.

I'm not sure if this is a 'bug' or a 'feature', I guess it depends on who one asks, but I thought I'd bring it up anyway.

PMT


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Aug 2007)

Sometimes the Report to Mod feature is slow to cycle, the message gets sent but it seems to have hung up on the report screen.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Aug 2007)

It's also worth noting that the "Report To Mod" goes to our personal email addresses.  Although I've been hanging around here all evening, I didn't realize that you had "Reported To Mod" until you made this post.

That being said - one of the first things I check for in my personal emails is a "Report To Mod" email - but that can be some hours after you've posted it.

Roy


----------



## Donut (28 Aug 2007)

I was able to resend once someone else had posted in the thread, just not when I was the last poster.

Guess it's a "feature" then!

The "contact staff" may be a better link to point that link to, perhaps.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Aug 2007)

You can't report your own post, but can always report an earlier one in the same thread.


----------



## Donut (28 Aug 2007)

I'd hit the button on the original post, not my own. Though I've certainly felt the urge to report my own rampant stupidity on more then one occasion.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Aug 2007)

PMT - your report was extremely valid - and I've locked the thread.

Strangely - whilst surfing the threads, it doesn't always occur to me that I'm a "Mod" - reminders such as yours are good to have, they force me into "DS Mode".

Roy


----------



## Donut (28 Aug 2007)

Hate to take you out of your reverie, Roy.   ;D

You do good work, by the way.

PMT


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Aug 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Hate to take you out of your reverie, Roy.   ;D
> 
> You do good work, by the way.
> 
> PMT



No you don't "hate" taking me out of my reverie.  If you did, you wouldn't DO it! 

As far as whether I do good work or not, I appreciate your vote of confidence - however, I'm not sure you get a vote.  

DSing here isn't easy - but folks like you make it somewhat easier, thanks.

Back to my reverie.

Roy


----------



## Donut (28 Aug 2007)

Just remember,

"It's aaaaaaaaall for the good of the country"  (or Milnet, as may be)


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2007)

OK

Before we go much further......... You may have posted your "Report to Mod" too soon.  The site's programing will not let you make a second post, in any forum, within a few seconds of making your initial post.  It is a safeguard that the programing has to stop people from making a series of rapid posts that may be construed as SPAM.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Sep 2007)

George is exactly right, it's a "safety" mechanism to prevent automated scripts from reporting every post to us and filling up our inboxes. You should only have to wait 20 seconds between actions though, so it shouldn't normally pose a restriction.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## dapaterson (1 Sep 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You should only have to wait 20 seconds between actions though, so it shouldn't normally pose a restriction.



So, basically, the cycle should be:


Report to Mod
Drink a beer
Report to Mod
Drink a beer
Drink a beer
...repeat as necessary...


----------



## Greymatters (1 Sep 2007)

You have to remember that the MIRT team (Moderator Immediate Response Team) may be already out on a call and it takes time to dry the sweat out the balaclavas and armoured keyboards before they can tackle another issue...    ;D


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2007)

And remember that even I, sleep for about 2 hours per night.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2007)

And that this is a volunteer job on our part and that sometimes, we just have other things to do


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2007)

> [/qAre we done here?uote]
> 
> 
> Are we done here.?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Sep 2007)

> [/qAre we done here?uote]
> 
> Are we done here yet?



Got a problem sunshine?


----------



## krustyrl (1 Sep 2007)

No , not really but as a person who tries to contribute on this forum with any info that might be helpful to others, I like to help out , until you get someone that can only offer a "google is your friend" type comment. Sort of ignorant when someone is asking a question.
I enjoy reading and participating in these forums but they could really do without that sort of stuff.

I am my mother's sunshine BTW.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2007)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> No , not really but as a person who tries to contribute on this forum with any info that might be helpful to others, I like to help out , until you get someone that can only offer a "google is your friend" type comment. Sort of ignorant when someone is asking a question.
> I enjoy reading and participating in these forums but they could really do without that sort of stuff.
> 
> I am my mother's sunshine BTW.



and here we go.......again  :


----------



## old medic (1 Sep 2007)

No. Lets not go there at all.   Lets lock this up and let it rest.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Sep 2007)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> No , not really but as a person who tries to contribute on this forum with any info that might be helpful to others, I like to help out , until you get someone that can only offer a "google is your friend" type comment. Sort of ignorant when someone is asking a question.
> I enjoy reading and participating in these forums but they could really do without that sort of stuff.
> 
> I am my mother's sunshine BTW.



Oddly enough, we've met this sort of situation in the past and attempted to address it.

We Are Family

Perhaps there would be fewer posts by staff asking people to search if more *members *answered the questions spontaneously, either with full text answers or links to applicable threads, instead of waiting for a Moderator to deal with the newbie, and then complaining when they don't like the approach.


----------

